# V6 Detail: Stage 1 Enhancement + Winter Protection



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Got the TT detailed the other week after winning it in a Facebook giveaway  
Was only suppose to get a winter protection detail but managed to get a stage 1 enhancement thrown in :roll:, the paint and wheels all got sealed and then finished off with 2 coats of swissvax best of show.

Amazed at the results, shame i didn't get any before pictures but the paintwork was in a real bad state, i'm sure everyone knows how bad black is at showing up defects but it isn't half rewarding when you get the paint right, and i'm in love.
Also the passenger rear quarter had a respray from the previous owner and real bad one at that, was real hazy and misty in the reflection (didn't realise it until id purchased and got the car home :x) but you cant even tell anymore. Definitely got to lose the fly eye now, takes away that clean edge.

The company are called 'Auto Di Lusso Detailed' and based in Heanor in-between Derby and Nottingham. Definitely go give them a message for any detailing requirements.


7 by a.challinor, on Flickr


6 by a.challinor, on Flickr

The rear quarter that had been resprayed, was covered in sanding marks, swirls and overspray


5 by a.challinor, on Flickr


4 by a.challinor, on Flickr

That gloss 


3 by a.challinor, on Flickr


2 by a.challinor, on Flickr


1 by a.challinor, on Flickr


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Definitely Impressive mate, looks great! and just in time for the snow!
Hope you've been out in the snow with the beast, because I have and its bloody amazing!

And your also right with the fly eye looking off, id loose it and get them wrapped properly!


----------



## AlexV6 (Jul 8, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Definitely Impressive mate, looks great! and just in time for the snow!
> Hope you've been out in the snow with the beast, because I have and its bloody amazing!
> 
> And your also right with the fly eye looking off, id loose it and get them wrapped properly!


Yeah exactly haha  Ive not washed it since and it still looks clean, that wax is awesome.
Ofcourse! Awesome arent they!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Very lucky! I've never won anything, let alone a car, that's awesome!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

The trouble with shines that good is you won't want to take her out. I know when I do my car (no where as good as that I hasten to add) I'm reluctant to use her especially if it's raining!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great they done a cracking job, test drove a v6 earlier was well impressed


----------

